# [EVDL] My EVCCON Summary



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Right, me too ... and, I wondered who won the EVTV contest announced Saturday
at EVCCON?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/My-EVCCON-Summary-tp3843997p3844472.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The winner was Brandon Hollinger with his 972 Austin FX4 British: 

http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/finalist_review.php?finalist=finalist4

Bill

----- Original Message -----
From: "Danpatgal" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Monday, September 26, 2011 10:45:00 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] My EVCCON Summary

Right, me too ... and, I wondered who won the EVTV contest announced Saturday
at EVCCON?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/My-EVCCON-Summary-tp3843997p3844472.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There was a mention in the post I made
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Prius-Stretch-Limo-seen-at-EV-Conversion-Convention-td3839323.html

And I have another one queued I will post next. That same publication
said 
they would be making a piece on each of the EVs they looked at.



{brucedp.150m.com}



----- Original message -----
From: "Ryan Bohm" <[email protected]>
I'm rather surprised there hasn't yet been anyone post much about the
EVCCON
(EV convention) that just took place last week. 
-

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - One of many happy users:
http://www.fastmail.fm/docs/quotes.html

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There will be some good summaries of the convention when folks get home. Many
of is are still on the road and many no longer frequent this site. I will
post mine when I get some time. I have two videos up on YouTube. Search
under gottdi and you will find them. Doing this from my phone sucks.

I am signed and paid for next year. Yes it's worth the alliances made during
the time here. 

Pete

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/My-EVCCON-Summary-tp3843997p3845055.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's a rundown of some of the speakers I found the most memorable:

1) Eric Kriss did a nice presentation on EV cost viability. He broke down the cost of a car into its component areas, then subtracted the cost of all the ICE components that you wouldn't need. This worked out to about 1/3 the cost of the car. That's the area we'd have to fill at a similar price to make EVs cost equivalent. He projected that the batteries would need to be around $1.40/kWh

2) Surprisingly, the session that went almost double its allotted time, due to questions, was by Tom Brunka of Helwig Carbon Products, Inc.. He gave what would have appeared to be a dry, technical talk on DC motor brushes. But people had so many questions for him, that finally Jack Rickard had to cut it off.

3) Ryan Bohm gave a good talk on EV conversion safety issues, which any prospective converter would do well to heed.

4) We got to be a "buzz audience" for Chris Paine's new movie: Revenge of the Electric Car. It wasn't so much an indictment film, like "Who Killed the Electric Car", but rather a look at how auto manufactures are delving into EVs now. The four companies covered were GM, Nissan, Tesla and Reverend Gadget! I'd recommend the film to anyone.

5) Finally, perhaps the best part was just getting to be around all those other converted EVs and to talk with people and see how they went about things. As for my part, I think I definitely am going to make a change to my EV, based on a mishap. I designed my EV so that as soon as you stick the key into the ignition, it energizes various gauges by turning on the negative contactor. I also don't have a DC/DC converter, just 4 50Ah lithium cells in series for my 12V system. I thought I made sure to tell the shipper and Jack's people not to leave the keys in the ignition, lest the the lithium batteries get drained. The car arrived two days ahead of me, and during that time, someone decided that the car needed to be rolled to a different location in the hangar. So they stuck in the keys and moved it--then left the keys in the ignition. When I arrived, my lithium cells read zero volts. I thought I was sunk, but a 12V charger seemed to bring them back. Time will tell. B!
ut my first mod when the car gets back will be to move that contactor closing to the Aux position, not the Key Inserted position.

Bill

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cobra is running. It was the limited slip differential they purchased. Clutch
was working all along. 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/My-EVCCON-Summary-tp3843997p3845421.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cobra is running. It was the limited slip differential they purchased.
> Clutch
> was working all along.
>

Maybe they accidentally grabbed the "unlimited" slip version! 

-Ryan

-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110926/89c7833d/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like it would have been a great event to attend! Glad to hear that it
went off as well as planned (Doesn't always happen with a new project).
Too bad that more of us could not find the time or money to attend. Did
anyone film any of the speakers? If so will the footage be available to the
rest of us?

-Tom



> Ryan Bohm <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Cobra is running. It was the limited slip differential they purchased.
> > > Clutch
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Someone was filming the speakers. I only recorded audio. I recorded every
session but mostly for my note taking later. I did it so I don't miss a
thing. 

It was well worth the time and effort to go and the alliances with other
attendees. That is the most important part of the whole thing. It brings
together all of us into the real world and not just on the internet. It has
renewed my efforts to not only continue but to learn and teach as much as
possible. This is a true New Grassroots movement to push electric cars. It
will happen. It has happened. We are signed up for next year and have lots
to do until then. I have many to deal with and many to learn from. We will
be bringing things that will be usable to the table. We will be bringing a
car to the next convention. If we all can bring something it will benefit
all. 

The public attendance at the races and at the park for the car show was
excellent. I was able to talk to many myself. Lots of common questions and
lots of head scratching and brains with gears meshed. It was just so fun
watching the reaction of the public. 

I was personally able to drive Duh and the Spyder at the airport and boy
were they a blast to drive. The Spyder was a bit tighter fit than expected
and the Speedster had way more interior room than expected and was easy to
get in and out. I am 6'2". Duh is one fast little sucker while the Spyder is
powerful it is more a nice cruiser. I also got to take a ride in the little
yellow Austin Bugeye Sprite. It is a respectable build and had been dialed
down to only 250 battery amps. It has a Warp9 and Soliton1. It can be ramped
up to mega amps and it will then just fly. Can't go all the way because it
would provide enough to break parts on that little car. As is it is an
excellent build. I liked all the cars that attended. 

Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/My-EVCCON-Summary-tp3843997p3845920.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Showing the EVs at Capaha Park was extremely gratifying for me, also. I got
to talk to a lot of people and answer their questions and dispel some
misconceptions. Two women in particular were very enthused, and stuck
around for at least 45 minutes, grilling me about everything. It was
obvious that they had no previous experience with electric cars, but now
they're passionate about trying to build one themselves. It gave me a whole
new type of EV grin.

Bill



> Pete wrote:
> >>The public attendance at the races and at the park for the car show was
> excellent. I was able to talk to many myself. Lots of common questions
> >>and lots of head scratching and brains with gears meshed. It was just so
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I didn't attend the convention due to work commitments, but I did drive dow=
n Friday afternoon. I had the luxury of only being ~ 2-1/2 hours away.
Arrived just in time for the drag race. As everyone knew it was held on one=
of the runways at the local airport, but for me it was really a fun event.
Each car was weighed before they raced, and there was a portable xmas tree =
and computer tie-in for recording times and mph.
After each run the announcer would give 1/4 mile times and top speed.
Most of the cars were not drag racers by any stretch, but it reminded me of=
when I was 18 and ran my 64 chevy at the local track just to see what it w=
ould do. "18.85"
Everyone seemed to enjoy it, and it was well organized, with announcers, fo=
od, and local radio/tv coverage.

The next day was the highlight for me, where at a local park, all the cars =
gathered for a show.
There were ~ 20 cars which was the largest gathering of electric vehicles i=
n one place that I had ever seen.
Got to talk with a lot of nice folks from all parts of the country and worl=
d. Mississippi, Canada, Boston Ma, Colorado, California, New Zealand.
There was a wide range of vehicles from some high dollar professional conve=
rsions to more backyard garage types.
All were running lithium batteries except one vintage military jeep that ha=
d flooded lead acids. =

Numerous conversions started off as lead acid and then were upgraded to lit=
hium later.
Since this is my long range plan, it was really great to be able to discuss=
details with someone who had went through the process.

Everyone that I talked with really thought this was a great and worthwhile =
event. I didn't hear negative comments from anyone.
I hear that they had ~ 125 people sign up for the conference. There was als=
o a large turnout from the public for the drag race and show.
If I can swing it I would definitely attend the convention next year, but i=
f not, I'll still make the trip to the races and the show.


Lee, it would be a great addition to see you as one of the presenters next =
year !


Thanks;

Dennis=
=

Elsberry, MO=
=

http://www.evalbum.com/1366
http://www.evalbum.com/3715=
=
=





Same here! I wanted to go, but it was just too far and too much money =

for me. I'd like to hear from people who *did* go. Was it worth it? This =

will influence whether I would go if he holds another one next year.

-- =

Lee A. Hart | Ring the bells that still can ring
814 8th Ave N | Forget the perfect offering
Sartell MN 56377	| There is a crack in everything
leeahart earthlink.net	| That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://gas2.org/2011/09/27/electric-vehicle-conversion-convention-mega-gallery/
... I walked away from the convention with new appreciation for
the DIY crowd ... pics of a turquoise Geo Metro, a red Dodge 
Daytona, a yellow Mini Cooper, a red Toyota Camry, a yellow 
Austin Healey Sprite, and the still-in-pieces 9-second electric 
Camaro ...

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/My-EVCCON-Summary-tp3843997p3848595.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's been great to hear some descriptions here of what took place at EVCCON.

George tells me he has about 240 pictures posted on the NetGain Motors
Facebook page. You can see them by requesting to be a friend:

http://www.facebook.com/NetGainMotorsInc

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110927/79b83ee6/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

EVCCON 2012 dates and location announced
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-EVTV-Announces-Winner-of-20k-Build-Your-Dream-EV-Contest-td3849164.html




{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/My-EVCCON-Summary-tp3843997p3849177.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

